# Phone plan / insurance



## benjaminfultz (6 mo ago)

Hello all!

I will be living in Cairo from September to December.

I was curious what you have done with your phone plans. Do you buy a SIM card in Egypt? If so, do you lose the phone number you had before in your original country?

Also - are there any short-term health insurance plans that you would recommend? I've seen some online that are about $60 a month.

Thank you so much,
Benjamin


----------

